# Mortal Kombat X



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

Get over here....


Mortal Kombat X Confirmed with Trailer


This video was also posted from wiz Khalifa com in facebook...


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

The best part is at the end where he throws the sword at the head.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

If gameplay's gonna be like that, then it would be considered as truly next gen.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

one thing i don't understand, is why scorpion had to kill subzero again when he actually did it..some years back ??


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

Which platforms???


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

"Following retail leaks and a torrent of teases, Mortal Kombat X was officially announced this morning by Ed Boon, creative director of NetherRealm studios. The game had previously leaked on retail sites for PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Xbox One and PC platforms for 2015"


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

the gameplay looks great  are they trying to mimic Injustice - Gods among us :/ ...nonetheless the cinematic feel is good


----------



## pra_2006 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

wooow Awesome news i hope it gets release in PC


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

So much win in that post ! man can't wait


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*



abhidev said:


> the gameplay looks great  are they trying to mimic Injustice - Gods among us :/ ...nonetheless the cinematic feel is good



but the level transition concept in gods among us was once in MK too, not in that magnitude but still.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

Why Scorpion has to win everytime ? I like Sub Zero more !


----------



## snap (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

this isn't gameplay guys


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

^ thats what the video claimed :/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*



sam_738844 said:


> one thing i don't understand, is why scorpion had to kill subzero again when he actually did it..some years back ??



Another "alternate universe" storyline perhaps?

Besides, if the whole Mortal Kombat roster is not available, it would be equal to heresy.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

Wiki Time:
There are in fact two incarnations of Sub-Zero, and they are siblings: the older brother Bi-Han and younger brother Kuai Liang.

Kuai Liang didn't die afaik only Bi-Han did, have to reconfirm though


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

yep, the older bro after his death became Noob Saibot
The younger bro is the "good" sub zero
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5Wnc8OyUj0
Why Scorpion hates Subzero


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*



> MY GOD!!



heavy breathing blood


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

 omg can't wait!


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Mortal Kombat X Confirmed : Who's Next*

This is sick!


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 6, 2015)

Mortal Kombat X is a great party for one


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks very nice. Dat gore and blood, also ladies.  Although not much revealed about ladies right now but we are going to see Sonya's daughter in this one. Loved Sonya Blade in last game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Remind1990 (Feb 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ​



SICK!


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 27, 2015)

Mortal Kombat X story trailer shows the cast of Mortal Kombat X​
Mortal Kombat X is the Xth game in the popular series about punching. But! Not all is punching. Sometimes it's watching, because a story-bit is happening. Here is a trailer for these non-punching sections.

​
Fans of the series will recognise returning characters like Chilly Scar, Mask Hair and That Guy.

"Taking place 25 years after the events of Mortal Kombat™ (2011)," writes a press release, non-ironically using a ™ in case we had forgotten that Mortal Kombat is a popular, established and legally protected series of punch-'em-ups, "the new generation of characters will discover that Outworld is not the only threat they face. Fans will get a first look at the newest fighters to join Cassie Cage, including Jacqueline Briggs, daughter of Jax, Takashi Takeda, son of Kenshi and Kung Jin, descendant of Kung Lao."

Mortal Kombat X is due out on April 14.

Source : PC Gamer


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

Waiting for Mortal Kombat.. Fan from MK4..Still i play it sometimes..


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jason Voorhees Confirmed - Meet the Entire Official Mortal Kombat X Roster


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah but only with DLC.


----------



## Alok (Mar 14, 2015)

I hope Tekken 7 will come to PC


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2015)

*GTS is giving Exclusive T-Shirt for MKX Customers as pre-order bonus and PC Edition costs only ₹999* 
*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtp1/t31.0-8/11121783_877832502274112_2099414365582995567_o.jpg​


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2015)

Alok said:


> I hope Tekken 7 will come to PC



It will remain Hope only


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

Haven't tried this game yet. But will definitely try when i have the chance.


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

played komplete edition, it was fun but a bad port.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> played komplete edition, it was fun but a bad port.



How so ??


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

gameranand said:


> How so ??



I had problem playing on optimus setup. Many errors when I force it to use dedicated gpu. Fixed it somehow.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> I had problem playing on optimus setup. Many errors when I force it to use dedicated gpu. Fixed it somehow.



Oh OK. As I was using Desktop with dedicated card only so didn't faced any problems whatsoever.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 15, 2015)

I had pre-ordered MK-X , which I got promptly from Games the shop yesterday . They had a free T shirt offer . I had ordered 2 copies, one for my friend one for me, but I got only one Tee . Don't know why, but shall check with them.
As for the game, I am disappointed, because the actual DVD is just 2.46GB . Steam asks us to download 3GB. From what I have read, the game is around 29GB, which will be downloaded in background . I bought the physical disc, as I do not have the bandwidth to download such heavy games ( 1mbps till 6gb, 512kbps thereafter) from steam/origin . Its really a torture to download this huge game at 512kbps! I fail to understand that when I have bought the licensed physical disc, why can't they provide the game on disc ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 16, 2015)

quad_core said:


> I had pre-ordered MK-X , which I got promptly from Games the shop yesterday . They had a free T shirt offer . I had ordered 2 copies, one for my friend one for me, but I got only one Tee . Don't know why, but shall check with them.
> As for the game, I am disappointed, because the actual DVD is just 2.46GB . Steam asks us to download 3GB. From what I have read, the game is around 29GB, which will be downloaded in background . I bought the physical disc, as I do not have the bandwidth to download such heavy games ( 1mbps till 6gb, 512kbps thereafter) from steam/origin . Its really a torture to download this huge game at 512kbps! I fail to understand that when I have bought the licensed physical disc, why can't they provide the game on disc ?



They are cutting costs by reducing the number of DVDs.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 16, 2015)

quad_core said:


> I had pre-ordered MK-X , which I got promptly from Games the shop yesterday . They had a free T shirt offer . I had ordered 2 copies, one for my friend one for me, but I got only one Tee . Don't know why, but shall check with them.
> As for the game, I am disappointed, because the actual DVD is just 2.46GB . Steam asks us to download 3GB. From what I have read, the game is around 29GB, which will be downloaded in background . I bought the physical disc, as I do not have the bandwidth to download such heavy games ( 1mbps till 6gb, 512kbps thereafter) from steam/origin . Its really a torture to download this huge game at 512kbps! I fail to understand that when I have bought the licensed physical disc, why can't they provide the game on disc ?



Throw the promotional shirt on there face and ask for refund. This is utterly unexpected. They are forcing you to buy a better internet plan and burn your money. Not to forget the torture you would have to bear for downloading it for a month and pay the electricity bill as well. 
Maybe they might even be getting some commission from internet companies. 
Those days are gone when even the heaviest games used to be under 5GB. Now every game starts only from 8-10GB. And the sole reason of paying for physical media is to get ready content. 
I hate to say this. But, if we ourself have to download and pay for the internet, electricity etc. Then it's better to get it from to**ent. The cost of the super speed plan and electricity would be more than the initial game itself.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2015)

I heard some errors. Hoping it'll be good. Haven't played it still. But saw the cinematic already.

Hehe


----------



## quad_core (Apr 18, 2015)

So I have an update here .. I finished the installation of initial 3GB . I then started the game. I was able to play in offline mode with 2 characters , Scorpion and Sub- zero . I played 3-4 matches, and it was downloading the remaining patches in background . It has 29 patches of approx 400-500mb each. So I downloaded 2-3 patches, and the total game size became around 4.8GB . I paused the download and switched off the PC. Next day, when I switched on PC and opened steam, to my horror all the downloaded 4.8GB was vanished and it started downloading from scratch . Really disappointing. Whenever I switch off my PC and then start it next day, steam starts downloading the game from first( 0MB) .

I m really frustrated because of this. Any ideas on how to fix it? I have mailed the support team of WB , but as I had expected, I did not get any reply as of now ( 2 days)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Damn it, ladies have more clothes on them as compared to MK9.


----------



## isenberg (May 27, 2015)

Takeda Combo Video :

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtghYaiBodY

- - - Updated - - -

Takeda Combo Video :

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtghYaiBodY[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

can u guys post your steam ID please.... I have bought MKX recently and was wondering if anyone is interested in sparing with me...

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## isenberg (Jun 11, 2015)

here's my steam ID : c4s786 ... looking for indian MKX player

- - - Updated - - -

join this group please : *steamcommunity.com/groups/MKXIN


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nifty looking Takeda combos! Still waiting on a rig upgrade but definitely getting this  Hope to get to play Noob Saibot again though D: not sure if he's gonna be added to MKX > . <


----------



## isenberg (Jun 15, 2015)

Kymy414 said:


> Nifty looking Takeda combos! Still waiting on a rig upgrade but definitely getting this  Hope to get to play Noob Saibot again though D: not sure if he's gonna be added to MKX > . <



get it quickly man... I am not finding any indian player to spar with...

- - - Updated - - -

Klassic Sub zero vs scorpion PC gameplay 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qitptSWTevs

- - - Updated - - -

any MKX PC steam player ?


----------



## quad_core (Jun 16, 2015)

isenberg said:


> get it quickly man... I am not finding any indian player to spar with...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I was till last week . Unfortunately my PC crashed and had to re-install OS, and my steam download of the full game which is around  30 GB , is another folder . I m not sure if copying the MKX folder from older steam dir( under steam apps dir) to newer one will work  I will have to download it again.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

quad_core said:


> I was till last week . Unfortunately my PC crashed and had to re-install OS, and my steam download of the full game which is around  30 GB , is another folder . I m not sure if copying the MKX folder from older steam dir( under steam apps dir) to newer one will work  I will have to download it again.



It will work. Run installation , pause it , then copy replace contents and resume download. it'll be done.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> It will work. Run installation , pause it , then copy replace contents and resume download. it'll be done.



Great ! ,thanks for the tip, I'll try it and let you know if that works !


----------



## isenberg (Jun 16, 2015)

quad_core said:


> Great ! ,thanks for the tip, I'll try it and let you know if that works !



great man! install it quickly... and add me on steam..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2015)

This game is also on Android ...any body played android version? How is it?


----------



## Raziel (Jul 20, 2015)

Sad that they missed out Kabal, one of my fav MK9 character..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2016)

Started playing it

CGI cutscene is average but gameplay is excellent

and feels good to try on my Nvidia Shield Controller (rumble effect)


----------

